# Keys Advice



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey there everyone. I will be heading down to the Keys for 9 days. Instead of catching tarpon under the bridges everyday, I thought I would get out and try to score on the flats. I am on a mission to land a tarpon, bone, and permit on fly. I will be staying in the Little Torch area and was wondering if anyone could offer up some spots, tides, and fly patterns. Shoot me an email [email protected] I will keep everything quite on my end. 
If you will be in the area from 5/30-6/7 and need a buddy to fish with, let me know. 
Also looking for any recommendations on fly shops to stop at.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I realize you're gonna be a bit further south, but if it were me I'd try to get out around Content Keys, north of Big Pine. Lots of great flats out there and plenty of room away from the US1 corridor.


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Always stop by Florida Keys Outfitters. Good people.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where is the Florida Keys Outfitters? What are the best flies, artificials, baits, and tides? I sure would like to get poon, bones, and permit while I am there. But then, so would everyone else.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Where is the Florida Keys Outfitters? What are the best flies, artificials, baits, and tides? I sure would like to get poon, bones, and permit while I am there. But then, so would everyone else.


its the old green turtle inn on upper matecumbe. After you pass worldwide it'll be on your left. Anyone there can help you pick some local favorite flies and stuff.


----------



## mountaingun (Mar 4, 2008)

FL Keys outfitters is on Upper Mat. 

Black Death fly is great for tarpon.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> FL Keys outfitters is on Upper Mat.


right, in a hurry typing without thinking yesterday. I liked it better when the shop was at Loreli's anyway, the rum drinks made a great excuse for spontaneous purchases.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep with the classics

Black Death (4... youwill loose at least 2 before you relax enough)

front red white rear seaducer (anithing that swims will react to the red gills)

black over blue over white belly red eye clouser (panicked generic bait fish color)

gotchas from 8 to 4 size shrimp color craftfur with copper flash, brass color beads! gold tinsel! (anything that moves will hit these... use a 6 to 8 weight max... the presentation with these are critical and you dont want to toss a "rope" with these lures.

Definitively use Tim Borski's arsenal of flies...preferably
laid up tarpon fly
green zima
chernobyl crab (non weighted)

and if all of it fails.... there is always dead fish/meat hooked on a spining rod LOL!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

just north of little torch (apox 3 three bridges) is Bahia Honda State Park very good poon fishing around the old Bridge out going tide just be sure of your skills there is one mean current and I would use a float on my anchor and drop the line when hooked up and come back later for it.

lots of very good fishing all around there. flats on gulf side drift the grass for strawberry grouper (no size regs) very good eatting.
snapper, and get a few pins and use them after sunset for poons.


----------



## mountaingun (Mar 4, 2008)

I with you Deerfly.. Spent many many hours there. It was my home away from home. Loreli has changed a bit from when I started going there in 1989. Actually my wife worked there and thats where we met.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I with you Deerfly.. Spent many many hours there. It was my home away from home. Loreli has changed a bit from when I started going there in 1989. Actually my wife worked there and thats where we met.


89 eh? I used to be there a lot back then and way before that too, so theres a pretty good chance we've met already, I may have even bought you a drink or two.  I have very close family friends down there, one recently passed guided out of Bud-n-Mary's for nearly 50 years. His nephew, my sons godfather, is still a guide at Bud-n-Mary's going on 20 some years now. I love it down there, one of my favorite places on the planet for sure...


----------

